
Illegal Uber Driver Shot by Police at Chile Airport - SQueeeeeL
https://tech2.org/chile/airport-incident-ended-with-uber-driver-shot-by-carabineros/
======
ada1981
The headline could read:

Uber Driver Tries to Run Over Police Officer, Gets Shot.

